# Locked my key in the car !!



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I wish the phone app worked even if you didn't subscribe to OnStar. Sorry bout that, but at least the locksmith didn't charge you an arm and a leg...


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Doh!



jblackburn said:


> I wish the phone app worked even if you didn't subscribe to OnStar. Sorry bout that, but at least the locksmith didn't charge you an arm and a leg...


That would be nice


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang , but $$ 45.00 is cheaper than $$ 300.00 a year with ON Star ! So you got off on the cheap .


----------



## cruzester (Apr 26, 2011)

_*Luv my ONSTAR...No fear of locked keys in the car, Remote Start = getting into a cool car in summer and heat in the winter...
Worth every buck to me no problem...*
_


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cruzester said:


> _*Luv my ONSTAR...No fear of locked keys in the car, Remote Start = getting into a cool car in summer and heat in the winter...
> Worth every buck to me no problem...*
> _


I don't have onstar but also don't worry about locking the keys in the car(I've only done that once in 20+ years). I also just use the remote start(not the onstar app) to cool off my car, all from the comfort of my house or from work. No need to spend all that money for a service I will never use.


----------



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

brian v said:


> Dang , but $$ 45.00 is cheaper than $$ 300.00 a year with ON Star ! So you got off on the cheap .



So true !!


----------



## Nunez (May 17, 2014)

Get AAA, only $48 a year.
I did that exact same thing the first week I bought the car; I had no spare though. Luckily I had AAA.
What I did is I had a duplicate key made that only had the blade part (no sensor/base). I then melted a plastic around it for grip and put it inside my wallet (which is always with me). The way I got the key is good because you cannot feel it in the wallet, it's flat, and takes up little room and not bulky in any way.
If I ever lock by key inside again I just bust out the spare in my back pocket.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Everyone has 5/100 FREE roadside assistance for these little foo foos

Services Provided

_Emergency Fuel Delivery:_ Delivery of enough fuel for the vehicle to get to the nearest service station.
_Lock-Out Service:_ Service to unlock the vehicle if you are locked out. A remote unlock may be available if you have OnStar. For security reasons, the driver must present identification before this service is given.
_Emergency Tow from a Public Road or Highway:_ Tow to the nearest Chevrolet dealer for warranty service, or if the vehicle was in a crash and cannot be driven. Assistance is not given when the vehicle is stuck in the sand, mud, or snow.
_Flat Tire Change:_ Service to change a flat tire with the spare tire. The spare tire, if equipped, must be in good condition and properly inflated. It is the owner's responsibility for the repair or replacement of the tire if it is not covered by the warranty.
_Battery Jump Start:_ Service to jump start a dead battery.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Most people don't realize every new chevy comes with free roadside assistance for the length of the powertrain warranty.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Also Onstar Remote link app DOES work to lock/unlock your car even after your onstar trial/subscription expires, the app stays connected to your account for 5 years even without an active subscription. as long as it was at one time linked to your car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

tracepk said:


> Also Onstar Remote link app DOES work to lock/unlock your car even after your onstar trial/subscription expires, the app stays connected to your account for 5 years even without an active subscription. as long as it was at one time linked to your car.


That's a negative. 










Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I think that onstar working for the 5 year period is for either 2013 or 2014 cruze when they started that.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Nunez said:


> Get AAA, only $48 a year.
> I did that exact same thing the first week I bought the car; I had no spare though. Luckily I had AAA.
> What I did is I had a duplicate key made that only had the blade part (no sensor/base). I then melted a plastic around it for grip and put it inside my wallet (which is always with me). The way I got the key is good because you cannot feel it in the wallet, it's flat, and takes up little room and not bulky in any way.
> If I ever lock by key inside again I just bust out the spare in my back pocket.
> ...


My mom and her husband have AAA and get well over their money out of it every year, mainly in hotel discounts b/c they travel often. It's great! 



 Sent with iLove


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> That's a negative.
> 
> View attachment 84793
> 
> ...


https://www.onstar.com/web/portal/helptopics?g=1 

First paragraph. Since im too lazy to make a vid of me using it to unlock my car that hasnt had a subscription for 3 months now


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

I guess it does say only for 2014 vehicles doesn't it, well crap.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

tracepk said:


> I guess it does say only for 2014 vehicles doesn't it, well crap.


Still thats good info for current cruze owners!


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

tracepk said:


> Also Onstar Remote link app DOES work to lock/unlock your car even after your onstar trial/subscription expires, the app stays connected to your account for 5 years even without an active subscription. as long as it was at one time linked to your car.


In this thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/58681-why-did-happen.html an Onstar advisor said:




OnStar Advisor said:


> ChevyMgr,
> 
> The 2014 Chevrolet Cruze does contain the required hardware needed to use the RemoteLink key fob functions for up to five years without an active OnStar subscription. I hope this answers your question!
> 
> ...


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I wish the phone app worked even if you didn't subscribe to OnStar. Sorry bout that, but at least the locksmith didn't charge you an arm and a leg...


maybe they lied to me, but according to the guy who sold me my car, the app will work for a few years as long as you activate it within the trial period.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Soopah_Troopah said:


> maybe they lied to me, but according to the guy who sold me my car, the app will work for a few years as long as you activate it within the trial period.


Yeah, my 2012's went dead the day that OnStar subscription expired, but I guess the 2014 models keep it active 5 years as posters above said.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, my 2012's went dead the day that OnStar subscription expired, but I guess the 2014 models keep it active 5 years as posters above said.


Just like the Mylink...GM Phucks us with Firmware once again. There is no reason why this can't be made available to previous years.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah before 14, only the Volt had the extended plan. IIRC 13 and below still had the vehicle shutdown if stolen(or at least they have the capability to activate it if they wish on their end)


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

I received a pamphlet from Onstar about how the key fob services will work for 5 years after purchase even without active subscription, but it is only for '14's and up I believe. 
+1 about the Chevy roadside assistance, they've saved my butt before


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Soopah_Troopah said:


> maybe they lied to me, but according to the guy who sold me my car, the app will work for a few years as long as you activate it within the trial period.


This is true. My wife's cruze doesn't have active onstar but we can still use the app to unlock/lock and start the vehicle 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cornbreesha said:


> I received a pamphlet from Onstar about how the key fob services will work for 5 years after purchase even without active subscription, but it is only for '14's and up I believe.
> +1 about the Chevy roadside assistance, they've saved my butt before


Make sure you order the card to store in your wallet or purse. You also get the onstar stickers at this time as well.


----------

